# Pubs / cafes / restaurants in Maynooth



## Protocol (24 Aug 2011)

Staying in the GlenRoyal hotel in Maynooth for two nights, couple with a baby.

I would be grateful for any suggestions for a cafe / restaurant to have an informal meal with a 6-month old baby.  I don't want fast food, but I don't want formal dining either.

The Avenue gets the no. 1 spot on TripAdvisor.

http://www.avenuecafe.ie/index.php

Has anybody any experience of it?

Or Twist Cafe??

www.cafetwist.com


THANKS


----------



## Protocol (24 Aug 2011)

Also, any pub recommendations for Maynooth (without baby)?


----------



## tosullivan (30 Aug 2011)

the bar in the hotel is nice and does decent food


----------



## ssm (30 Aug 2011)

we like stonehaven restaurant and bradys pub

also - couple of chinese and an indian

avenue is ok - but think stonehaven menu is better. 

dont really think the food in glen royal is great - has gone downhill over the years.


----------



## Strathspey (31 Aug 2011)

I really recommend the Avenue Cafe in the main street....love this little restaurant and really chid friedly too.


----------



## Protocol (1 Sep 2011)

Thanks everybody.

We stayed in the Glenroyal. Large, sprawling building.  Great value at 58.50 pn for B&B.  It was 10% off 130 for 2 nights in Aug, so we paid 117.

That's less than 30 pps, great value with a leisure centre.

We had the earlybird in Avenue, 18 euro for 2-courses, plus 13 euro for 50cl of wine.  Nice place, nice food, IMHO.

(Although 17.90 for fish and chips on the main menu is too expensive)

We also visited Twist cafe - also nice, though very warm.


----------



## Protocol (1 Sep 2011)

In terms of pubs, I visited one by the Grand canal in Hazelhatch, don't know the name.  Nice spot.

Also Brady's (close to the square). Although it was full of men watching the so-called Carroll comedian dressed up as a woman. Brutal.

I though the Roost was a better pub (on the corner).


----------

